# My first playthrough video! I did a thing!



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 15, 2016)

I recently finished a playthrough video for my band TERA VEGA. Its my first video ever, so be gentle lol. The song has yet to be named. Our singer is lazy. From our upcoming album, which is part one of a two part album, named "Us and Them". hopefully somebody enjoys. Also our first album is free on our website and blah blah blah. TERA VEGA



Gear used:
Ibanez RG1527 (SD Pegasus/Sentient), Ibanez RGD7421 (BKP Aftermaths)
Line 6 HD Pro X > QSC GX5 > Mesa 4x12
Peavey 6505+ > Mesa 4x12


----------



## Contra (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm digging the little gag for the bass break. 

Incorporating silly, musically relevantbits like that is a fun idea and I think it definitely enhances the overall aesthetic and reinforces the song. Keep it up!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 16, 2016)

We dont wanna take things too serious lol. Its boring. And during the planning of it we literally talked about how the bassists are never included in guitar playthroughs. So i thought lets make a joke out of it. The "fvck these guys" sign was his idea lol


----------



## Alikingravi (Apr 17, 2016)

Awesome! Nice song guys, good guitar work. Keep it up!


----------



## AndimalFresh (Apr 18, 2016)

Thoroughly enjoyed that !! thanks for sharing ! Way to keep it entertaining , even though its a play through.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 23, 2016)

Anybody have any critique so i can improve next time?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 23, 2016)

That's a cool jam, I liked that. 

Like to hear some more of your new stuff. Same singer as your previous album?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes indeedy. Hes wrapping up vocals on this song as we speak. The album will be released June 17


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 24, 2016)

Cool, look forward to hearing it.


----------

